# Bull Chiefs of Chaos / Horde / Thrall



## chorg (15. November 2006)

Für einen Neuanfang werde noch Mitglieder gesucht. Weiteres unter http://www.bullchiefs-of-chaos.de/Info.

So long


----------



## Melrakal (15. November 2006)

falsches Forum... das gehört in den Gildenbereich ^^


----------



## Zonn (15. November 2006)

flasches forum


----------



## chorg (15. November 2006)

Zonn schrieb:


> flasches forum


 Na sowas fc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

